# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Sunday!

## cec1

Torrential rains & wind  one of the pseudo-cyclones in the hood  meant that we were briefly diverted from my usual table at Le Rivage to seating at the bar . . . not a bad diversion! When the storm passed, guests & I enjoyed a great only-on-Sunday fete . . . Including with long time buddy & omnipresent waiter, Max.  A great guy / friend of many years!


After the afternoon concluded, I returned to Villa CEC to pack-up personal items so that I can leave in the morning . . . with a scrubbed space for visiting guests, hoping that they will feel at home.  After some work, I walked to my favorite nearby Sunday night venue  yosushimania. Fabulous sushi &  my favorite  shrimp wok!  Such a reliably great venue . . . including allowing me to sit, soaking my tired & (sometimes) swollen feet in the pool while I await my to-go dinner.  (Theres usually, BTW, a glass of Sancerre in the scene!)

----------


## amyb

A nice way to end your stay. Safe travels and thanks for keeping us informed about island events, sad ones and happy ones, while you are on island. Great reporting.

----------


## Eve

Always wondered about the sushi place!!!
looks like it gets the cec1 stamp of approval!

----------


## cec1

> Always wondered about the sushi place!!!
> looks like it gets the cec1 stamp of approval!



It's great Sushi, Eve . . . highly recommended!

----------


## Eve

> It's great Sushi, Eve . . . highly recommended!



What kind of seating if you stay? Bringing newbies in November and scouting new places

----------


## cec1

Tables, inside and outside . . . latter space is more or less open-air, meaning that there's a roof, but not enclosed in AC.  Outside seating . . . a couple of large tables with big, cushy cushions.

----------

